

Node.js – Listening to the Community - jjallen
http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/12/05/listening-to-the-community/

======
hardwaresofton
I actually didn't know about the fork of node until recently (reading another
article)

But it looks like this blog post is a little too late -- people have already
gotten annoyed enough to fork off and go in their own direction (which is not
necessarily a bad thing)

Glad that Joyent is addressing it though. Though the article comes off to me
as "we made a board, it will handle issues like this in the future, nodeJS is
not broken/going to implode".

------
angersock
I'd settle for a "We fucked up, sorry we have been sitting on v0.11.x, maybe
we'll consider bumping to 1.0.0".

